# A few probably silly questions- Regarding water/break times



## PerishSong (Nov 29, 2020)

Did Target ACTUALLY say that we absolutely can't have water unless we're on break or lunch?  Not to sound like a total baby, but I get some REALLY wild migraines, and drinking a lot of water is a way that I help combat that.  Originally, we were 'allowed'? to have water bottles when I started, but now they're saying we should have never had them out due to 'corona'.  Which I understand, and would be totally okay and fine /if/ some of the team leads I work with didn't act like I was yanking out teeth to ask to go get some water during downtime.  Also, getting water only during breaks and lunches would be 'doable' if there wasn't such a VAST array of spacing between breaks??  There's been MULTIPLE weeks where I haven't gotten my first break until I've been there four hours, or I end up getting my lunch 5 hours and 45 minutes into my 8 hour shift.  Are these things common for all Targets?  Does anyone have any ideas on how I could approach this either with a doctor's note or something?


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 29, 2020)

over here in tech we're just keeping water bottles and no one says anything as long as theyre out of view. other tms sometimes keep theirs too. ive seen the beauty tms keep a bottle in their 3 tier, same with flex and their carts. theres also a water in the back so people just stop there when needed. has your store actually said no water allowed? like i vaguely remember when that became a thing at my store even before covid but the leads were basically like lolno


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 29, 2020)

Our whole front end keeps drinks behind guest service usually and steps off-stage when they want a drink.


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 29, 2020)

If you work salesfloor, it would be pretty easy to just go get a drink of water. Also, in my store, only the Front End is tightly scheduled with breaks and lunches. Everyone else has general guidelines of when to go in order to avoid compliance. So unless you haven't been scheduled for such a late break (and the typical go-by at my store is every 2-2.5 hours),  I don't know why you aren't getting a break until 4 hours in unless you are just forgetting to go.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 29, 2020)

Get yourself a doctor's note so you can have water all the time. They won't be able to say anything after that.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't know how things are at our front end, but I just bring a few bottles of water with me to the salesfloor and store them in the fitting room closet and drink whenever.


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 29, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> If you work salesfloor, it would be pretty easy to just go get a drink of water. Also, in my store, only the Front End is tightly scheduled with breaks and lunches. Everyone else has general guidelines of when to go in order to avoid compliance. So unless you haven't been scheduled for such a late break (and the typical go-by at my store is every 2-2.5 hours),  I don't know why you aren't getting a break until 4 hours in unless you are just forgetting to go.


Break and lunch schedules are posted at our store for all tm's and is followed to keep the breakroom numbers of people to a minimum. There are times when breaks are almost 4 hours in and lunch is an hour later with the next break within 2 hours of lunch.  It's quite random.  I've sometimes asked to switch break times with someone so that my last break isn't 4 hours before I leave. All of our water fountains are turned off and if there is no HR scheduled, there may or may not be bottled water in the breakroom. ASANTS.


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 29, 2020)

Our internal water fountains are still on- the one in backroom and the one in the office. The office one is a newer model that has the contactless option to fill a water bottle. Since I am on the floor all day, I don't find it an impediment to accessing a drink if I need one.

Having suffered migraines before though, I would get a doctor's note to solidify the need for having water with you all day.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 29, 2020)

I haven't touched a water fountain since the 80s. Those things are gross *shudder*


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 29, 2020)

From what I can tell this is an ASANTS issue.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 29, 2020)

Just get a drink, clean up after yourself and push your mustard and salad dressing.  WTF is this, 2nd grade?


----------



## james0707 (Nov 29, 2020)

You will need a doctor's note.

Mask are required at all times in the store unless an employee is in the break room eating/drinking.

You are not allowed to remove your mask on the salesfloor.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 29, 2020)

Tell the moron you have dihydrogen oxide depletion syndrome and if they want to question it tell them to call a physician then tell them to grow up.


----------



## Style2563 (Nov 29, 2020)

I remember in my store, we were told not to have water bottles/drinks during working period, but after that people didnt really follow suit (I think they are more concern that you don’t spill it especially on the products that we are selling) . But I think it depends on the store and management. Right now, people have them. I personally get water from Starbucks especially when I am really thirsty and trying not to dehydrate. I think as long as you keep it in the dl and not drinking around guests it’s okay. And also try not to make a spill.
But if you want bulletproof, you should get a doctor’s note if you think your management is super strict about it.


----------



## dabug (Nov 29, 2020)

It’s possible you just misunderstood. My district has only temporarily banned any food or drink on the salesfloor because it’s WAY too dangerous right now.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 30, 2020)

At my store we're allowed to have water bottles all the time. I usually either buy one on my 15 and save it for my meal or grab a bottle of G&G water that has been provided in our break room since the pandemic started.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 30, 2020)

The most ironclad route for you would be to get a doctor's note; your store's leadership can't dispute that - although they could make your life more difficult in other ways, like with how they schedule you or switching you to a different work center.  It wouldn't be right but we've all heard stories like that before.
We were told at my store no water bottles on the sales floor when our grocery department was expanded during remodel a few years ago.  It hasn't actually worked out that way though.  Clear, sealable water bottles are allowed; no cups with lids, definitely no open containers.  I keep a water bottle in my triple-tier cart, but I'm careful to not drink out of it on the sales floor when the store is open.  (That's a covid thing - since guests are no longer allowed to eat or drink while shopping, I figure I shouldn't either.  Some of them do, but I'm not going to be a jerk just because a few guests are acting like jerks.)
As for your breaks and meal times, my store's leadership is strict about that storewide only at certain times - like Black Friday and maybe a couple of the weekends between now and Christmas.  The front end has to have coverage, but otherwise we all take our breaks when we prefer and our lunches the same as long as we don't violate.  I can't see any good reason that you shouldn't be allowed to do the same.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 30, 2020)

A doctor’s note does seem to magically open (almost) all doors. My store allows people to have water bottles on the floor, it’s a shame your store doesn’t and needs a doctor’s note to allow you to meet basic biological needs... 🙄 Good luck!


----------



## targ777 (Dec 1, 2020)

At my store, everyone on the salesfloor has a water bottle.  In fact, there are free ones set aside for us to grab in receiving.  Maybe it's your store that isn't allowing it.


----------



## Amaylyn (Dec 1, 2020)

My store does the same things. Heck, they dictate which bathroom we can use (obviously they want us using the closest one but TMs actually get in trouble for going to the CVS/pharmacy one which is way cleaner). However, with a doctor's note I have seen people keep jelly beans, water, and even a stool at their registers. Get you one and the rules won't apply to you.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 1, 2020)

Technically at my store nobody is supposed to have a water bottle anywhere.

In practice, don't flaunt it and it should be fine. If anyone gives you guff get the doctor's note about the migraines, or even just ask for an exception because of migraines. You're not much use to your store if you're out with a migraine, so they might be fine with it without a note.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 2, 2020)

On the 4am unload we had water, soda, coffee, whatever you wanted and everyone always cleaned up after themselves.  The new asshole TL gave one young kid some shit and he told her to take a hike.  He was good, got the job done and didn't take any of her bullshit.  I paid no attention to her as she was one of the worst TL's ever and incurably stupid.  One day the bitch was magically gone.


----------

